# Deer Backstrap



## kruizer (Jan 30, 2021)

First, no pics. I am going to sous vide an 8 ounce piece of venison back strap seasoned with Montreal Steak seasoning and pan sear it for my supper tonite along with some Japanese stir fry veggies. I can't wait to dig in. Just thought I would share. Not the venison just the thought.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 30, 2021)

That thought sounds delicious lol


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2021)

Yep. Sous Vide is a great way to eat venison back strap!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2021)

Man 

 kruizer
 thats a heck of way to tease someone! Sounds good.
Jim


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 30, 2021)

That's going to be good!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2021)

Does sound tasty! I know they say no pics didn't happen but I bet your taste buds and belly will say differently!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 30, 2021)

Sounds great. Just did one a couple weeks ago. Turned out excellent. Little red (138°) for wife but perfect for me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 30, 2021)

Back straps are king, always. Enjoy.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 30, 2021)

You planning to post some photos of supper?


kruizer said:


> ...
> Just thought I would share. Not the venison just the thought.


Clever


----------



## kruizer (Jan 31, 2021)

Supper is all gone and it was delicious. If my cousin ever shares his back strap with me again. I will do it the same way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2021)

I can see & taste it, just by reading what you said about it !!
Great Supper!!
Like.

Bear


----------

